# Sunningdale... (Thursday 29th March 2012)



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2011)

As a "bonus" for hitting my targets at work, the sales manager has offered to pay for me to play golf at a decent course. 
I have always fancied playing at Sunningdale (yes I know it will be tough but it's always been on my "to do" list).
One round on the "Old" course, during the Summer, is Â£195.00. But from Nov 1st - 31st March they offer a days play, (one round on the Old and another round on the "New") for Â£155.00
If you were made this offer, would you rather play one round on the Old during the better weather, or wait until the end of March and play the two?
I was thinking that if I said I wanted to play right at the end of March there would be enough daylight to get both rounds in comfortably.
And if I did go for the latter, would anyone like to join me? Don't fancy playing it on my own or be stuck with a couple of right posh gits!
Â£155.00 seems a bit of a bargain to play two highly respected courses.
Rob


----------



## rickg (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Rob,
I'd be up for this if you go for the March option


----------



## MikeH (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Smiffy
I reckon you should wait until you can play both next March especially as the courses are always in good nick in early Spring as they have the Sunningdale foursomes around that time.
IMO the New is a better test than the old and has the best holes (both visually and design-wise) than the Old. The Old is a magnificent course and probably more of an experience 
Together they make for the best day out on in UK golf (again IMO)


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			Rob,
I'd be up for this if you go for the March option
		
Click to expand...

I'll let you know mate. Would be good to have you along, I could learn a lot watching you (especially in the bar with he fillies fnar fnar!)


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			Smiffy
I reckon you should wait until you can play both next March especially as the courses are always in good nick in early Spring as they have the Sunningdale foursomes around that time.
IMO the New is a better test than the old and has the best holes (both visually and design-wise) than the Old. The Old is a magnificent course and probably more of an experience 
Together they make for the best day out on in UK golf (again IMO)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info Mike. Much appreciated.
xx


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Rob
I would be up for that at the end of March - it is one of the only top heathland courses in this area that I have not played. They might even do a better deal as a society - I know in summer it is around Â£210 a day with all food compared to Â£270 for just the golf as a visitor.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## HRC99 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			Smiffy
I reckon you should wait until you can play both next March especially as the courses are always in good nick in early Spring as they have the Sunningdale foursomes around that time.
IMO the New is a better test than the old and has the best holes (both visually and design-wise) than the Old. The Old is a magnificent course and probably more of an experience 
Together they make for the best day out on in UK golf (again IMO)
		
Click to expand...

Another vote for waiting and playing both.  Two of the very best courses that I've ever played.

The food in the clubhouse is superb.  The best roast beef I've ever had.

The only bad thing about my visit was having to play with a guy who managed a colossal two stableford points in 18 holes.

And they'd let him play off 36.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Looking at the calendar for next year already (!!!!) the date I would aim for would be Friday 30th March.
I know that you have to book way, way in advance for Sunningdale so that's why I am asking now.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			The only bad thing about my visit was having to play with a guy who managed a colossal two stableford points in 18 holes.

And they'd let him play off 36.
		
Click to expand...

I notice on their website that they have a policy of "maximum handicap 18" on the Old course.
Even with a lot of duff qualifiers between now and then I should still be ok.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Rick/Paul,

Have just noticed on the website that they only allow visitors Mon-Thursday so have sent them an email enquiry based on Thursday 29th March next year.
Will let you know when (and if) I receive a reply from them.


----------



## TXL (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Rob, The pro at Camberley came from Sunningdale; his view is that if you are going to Sunningdale for the first time and can only play one of the courses, you should play the Old.

Having played the Old a couple of times and walked round the New a few times, I have to say, I love both and would want to play both (will try to use my voucher to play the New this year  ). 

To whet your appetite, here is the view of the 10th on the Old from the tee


----------



## Ethan (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

I am playing there on September 30th in the Volvo Golf event. 36 holes, 18 on each, lunch and prizes (although I won't win any of those) and should be in nice condition. Â£267 all in.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

So are you saying you're the fourth member of the fourball Anthony (me, RickG and Paul)
???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

I could be a possibilty for this Smiffy as I can get Fire Service discount for half price (summer is Â£135 so dont know if winter would be cheaper) to play both courses. I'll check my next years shifts and also run it past the wife as it would mean a couple of nights stay as well.


----------



## richart (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Both courses are superb Rob, but two rounds is the way to go. I assume they have relaxed their rules on 'no knobs' ?


----------



## RichardC (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Rob,

If your still short of one then I would love to play.


----------



## rob2 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

And if you want a second fourball then I will definately be there  

Rob


----------



## bobmac (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			Both courses are superb Rob, but two rounds is the way to go. I assume they have relaxed their rules on 'no knobs' ? 

Click to expand...

Obviously, he hasn't thought about that 
You better check Smiffy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Smiffy put me down as a reserve if any of the others drop out


----------



## sev112 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

We need to make this an 8 ball- count me in in, or stick me on teh reserve list


----------



## john0 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			Smiffy put me down as a reserve if any of the others drop out
		
Click to expand...

You not quitting the game now then homer?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*







			Smiffy put me down as a reserve if any of the others drop out
		
Click to expand...

You not quitting the game now then homer?
		
Click to expand...

Still undecided. Got a few more comps pre-booked to take me to the end of July plus St Pierre and then we'll see. However even if I do quit I'd come out of hibernation to play thos courses


----------



## john0 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

They certainly look like 2 courses worth coming out of hibernation for mate - but would playing with smiffy be worth it?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			They certainly look like 2 courses worth coming out of hibernation for mate - but would playing with smiffy be worth it?  

Click to expand...

Definitely. We always have a good laugh when we play and are usually about the same standard. Always enjoy playing with Smiffy and so was pleased with my Blackmoor draw. Was a great day out


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

I'm interested in this...But I was also planning a late march trek up to Turnberry for a night as an early birthday bash. Too many golf courses, not enough money!


----------



## Swinger (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

If we finailise dates and cost for this I could very well be interested if there is room. 

Would be willing to part with a good chunk of cash for a lovely day out up there.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			We always have a good laugh when we play and are "usually about the same standard".
		
Click to expand...

 

Feck me. I'm giving it all up


----------



## Snelly (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

I have played both the Old and the New quite a few times. Both are absolutely brilliant and I agree with the comment that they when played together, represent the best day out in UK golf.

Stunning courses and it feels like a proper golf club with a terrific welcome for visitors.

I prefer the Old course but there is nothing between them - both amazing.  So in answer to the question, definitely wait and play both.  No doubt about it.


Snelly.


----------



## heronsghyll (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Rob,

I would be happy to join you for the day - so if you need another count me in.  Â£155 for the day is a great price and I am sure both courses will be in very good nick at that time of year.

Last time I played it - was on the new course and it destroyed me.  I would love to have another crack!!!

Dave


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Looks like we've got a "mini-meet" then.
2x4 balls
  

I'll give them a call and see what I can sort out.
We are talking about Thursday 29th March next year


----------



## chrisd (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

I have just finished arranging a game at the New course in September at Sunningdale. David is the man you need to speak to. Some days the New course is a 4's and some it's a 2's as it appears to alternate, depending whats on the Old course


Chris


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Sounds like you've got plenty of people to play with Rob. I would prefer to play the courses when its a little warmer and the days longer so for those reasons i'm out. Have a good day all those who play.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Right.
I have heard back from David Bowles at Sunningdale, and he has kindly booked me two tee times for both morning and afternoon.
Morning will be on the New Course and will be from 8.36am.
Afternoon will be on the Old Course and will be from 1.48.
This gives us a good 4 hours for the morning round and just over an hour for lunch.
Clocks will have gone back by the 29th March so it won't be getting dark until nearly 7.30 so we'll have plenty of daylight.
He doens't require a deposit at the moment, all he needs if the full names of all players together with their handicaps.
Please note that there is a maximum handicap limit of 18.
All those that would like to take part, please post on here and I will email David back as soon as I get the 8.
Cost will be Â£155.00 for the day, that does not include food by the way.
Places will obviously go to the people who posted above once they have confirmed, I will also have a reserve list in case anyone bombs out nearer the time.
Rob


----------



## Bratty (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Rob, I'd love to play if there's room?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Stick me down please, Rob...Not sure where I'm going to find the holiday from work or the Â£155 from but my Christmas present may have just been sorted.  

This opportunity is too good to miss out on!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			Rob, I'd love to play if there's room?
		
Click to expand...

Well I've heard the fairways are quite wide Si, so there should be.
If you want in, you're in (I think)


----------



## RichardC (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Yes please Rob


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Smiffy

Leave booked and I've called in some favours for the cash so I'm all ready to go.


----------



## rickg (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Definitley still up for this....nice work Smiffy.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			Smiffy

Leave booked and I've called in some favours for the cash so I'm all ready to go.
		
Click to expand...

If you are serious Homer, I'd ease off on the old qualifiers between now and March mate.
Don't forget there's an 18 handicap limit


----------



## Bratty (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*







			Rob, I'd love to play if there's room?
		
Click to expand...

Well I've heard the fairways are quite wide Si, so there should be.
If you want in, you're in (I think)


Click to expand...

In which case, count me in!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Right.
Going through the list of people who initially said "Yes" and others that have subsequently said they want to come, I have arrived at the following list.

Definites for the 1st two fourballs.

SMIFFY
RICKG
PN WOKINGHAM
RICHARDC

ROB2
HOMER
SEV112
AZTECS27

The following three players put their names down slightly later, but to quote Davids exact words from Sunningdale, "the more the merrier" so it's not a problem at all.
 I will email him again asking for a 3rd tee slot to be allocated to accomodate twelve of us. We still need one more player to make up the third fourball lads.

SWINGER
HERONSGHYLL
BRATTY


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Are those the defined 4 balls or will be be drawing cards on the day? I don't think I can take another round of Homer's pre-shot routine? 

This could turn out to be the most expensive forum meet ever!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			Are those the defined 4 balls or will be be drawing cards on the day? I don't think I can take another round of Homer's pre-shot routine? 

This could turn out to be the most expensive forum meet ever!
		
Click to expand...

Well, that's how people said "Aye" so it's only fair to keep the fourballs as they are I guess. We could mix it up a bit for the afternoon round so that we get to play with different people?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*







			Are those the defined 4 balls or will be be drawing cards on the day? I don't think I can take another round of Homer's pre-shot routine? 

This could turn out to be the most expensive forum meet ever!
		
Click to expand...

Well, that's how people said "Aye" so it's only fair to keep the fourballs as they are I guess. We could mix it up a bit for the afternoon round so that we get to play with different people?
		
Click to expand...

I'd be happy with that, means we all get to meet/verbally abuse more people and keeps things fresh, but I'm happy to go with the flow of how you're organising it mate and what other people have preference with.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

If there is one spot going I'd be up for it. As Aztecs said it's not often you get the chance to play Sunningdale.


----------



## gjbike (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

stick my name on the list please


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			If there is one spot going I'd be up for it. As Aztecs said it's not often you get the chance to play Sunningdale.
		
Click to expand...

As you were the first to post you are the "official" twelth man.




			stick my name on the list please
		
Click to expand...

If I can get 3 more players to make up 16 in total I will book another tee time.
If I can't then you'll be first reserve, is that ok?
Rob

Now looking like this....

* SMIFFY 
     RICKG 
     PN WOKINGHAM 
     RICHARDC  

     ROB2 
     HOMER 
     SEV112 
     AZTECS27

     SWINGER
     HERONSGHYLL
     BRATTY
     THE ROD

   RESERVES
   GJ BIKE*


----------



## User20205 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Cheers Smiffy, This has got the chance of snowballing. Will they block book the course for the day ?

80 forum members, all dressed the same in their pristine, Peruvian centenary get up.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Nice one Rob - still in for this


----------



## rob2 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Me too. Will give me something to look forward to through another miserable winter  

Rob


----------



## rob2 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Aztec,

Better get to work on that handicap mate (either that or buy a bottle of Tippex  )

Maybe you could write a blog about your progress....... 

Rob


----------



## sev112 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

B**...  (oops) VERY well done Smiffy 

Confirmation here too


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			Aztec,

Better get to work on that handicap mate (either that or buy a bottle of Tippex  )

Maybe you could write a blog about your progress....... 

Rob
		
Click to expand...

 

If I'm not below 18 by next march I'm giving up! 

A blog sounds like an innovative idea though! I could take it one step further and document my progress to scratch. Pretty sure that's not been done before.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			This opportunity is too good to miss out on!
		
Click to expand...

I wish!

Pencil me in for the 2015 meet please


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Just to keep you updated.....

I have emailed David Bowles at Sunningdale to request a further two tee times to follow on from the original slots booked. This will allow up to 16 players to attend. I will not be exceeding this number but will start a reserve list "just in case".
I have also enquired about food packages as our numbers have now risen to what I would describe as a "society", and I will keep you posted on this. But if the majority are quite happy to just turn up and play the golf that will be fine.
If we get no increase in numbers we can play as 3x3's and 1x4.
The cost of the day (as it stands) will be Â£155.00.
At sometime in the future (won't be for a while yet) I will ask for an initial deposit of Â£55.00 from everybody, the Â£100.00 balance will become payable one month prior to playing (Sunningdales rules not mine).
I will need everybodys FULL NAMES AND CURRENT HANDICAPS so if you could let me know them then either post on here or PM me please?
Hope the above is all ok, and what it means is we still have three places available if you want to come along.
Rob

*PS. Could a moderator possibly move this to the "Arrange a game" section please?*


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




*PS. Could a moderator possibly move this to the "Arrange a game" section please?*

Click to expand...

Done 

Rob, regarding full names and h'caps, are you fine to stick me down at 18 for now and assuming we can produce h'cap certs on the day to confirm actual handicaps at the time of playing?

I worked out last night that we only have to save about Â£4 per week to make the Â£155 green fee. Easy!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			Rob, regarding full names and h'caps, are you fine to stick me down at 18 for now and assuming we can produce h'cap certs on the day to confirm actual handicaps at the time of playing?
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem Geezer.
I'll put you down for 18, if it's still 19 on the day we'll just say you've had a few bad qualifiers.
I don't think they will bother too much as there are possibly 16 of us going and they'll be raking in nearly Â£2,500.00 in green fees, plus what we spend in the bar or at lunchtime.
If you were playing as a single I could see them getting funny about it.
Trust me


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*







			Rob, regarding full names and h'caps, are you fine to stick me down at 18 for now and assuming we can produce h'cap certs on the day to confirm actual handicaps at the time of playing?
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem Geezer.
I'll put you down for 18, if it's still 19 on the day we'll just say you've had a few bad qualifiers.
I don't think they will bother too much as there are possibly 16 of us going and they'll be raking in nearly Â£2,500.00 in green fees, plus what we spend in the bar or at lunchtime.
If you were playing as a single I could see them getting funny about it.
Trust me
  

Click to expand...

Cheers mate. 

Not overly concerned. Short game practice begins once I've returned from sunning myself in Spain next week, should get me a couple of shots cut between now and march!


----------



## User20205 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

PM sent. That's fine re the deposit & balance , just let me know when you want it. 

I know that you are fond of a cheque. I'll have to dust off my chequebook,I've not use it for about 5 years.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

I could be up for this, so for the moment I'm in, if there's room. Always wanted to play Sunningdale, see what the fuss is all about.

I'll take your place Smiffy, as you probably won't hit your sales target anyway.


----------



## Bratty (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

I'm definitely, definitely in, Smiffy!

I've booked it off work even though they haven't released next year's holiday sheet! 

Great work, mate!


----------



## Twire (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Stick me down for this Mr Smiffy please.


----------



## SyR (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

If there is a spot left, I'm interested.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

OK, latest situation.
Have heard back from David at Sunningdale, he has allocated me four teeing off times in total.
A food package is not available as they don't offer anything unless the party is a minimum of 24 in number, but we can order anything we want from the bar, and they also have a "very famous" halfway house.
The Â£55.00 deposit won't be due for some while yet, maybe as late as Oct/Nov so don't panic!
With the latest requests I have received to play, the start sheet is now looking like this....


* 8.36 SMIFFY 
          RICKG 
          PN WOKINGHAM 
          RICHARDC  

     8.44 ROB2 
          HOMER 
          SEV112 
          AZTECS27

     8.52 SWINGER
          HERONSGHYLL
          BRATTY
          THE ROD

     9.00 GJ BIKE
          MURPHTHEMOG
          TWIRE
          SyR

     RESERVES
          REGION3
* 

So we have the 16 required, but a reserve list will be kept just in case anyone has a change of heart.
As I say, the deposit is not required for a while yet, and the Â£100.00 balance will not be due until the end of February so there is plenty of time to save up!
For those that haven't contact me yet with FULL NAME AND CURRENT HANDICAP could you please do so.
For those that have, thanks very much
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

PS.
Afternoon tee times run from 1.48 so we should have

1.48
1.56
2.04
and
2.12

I will try to mix it up a little in the afternoon so that we get to play with different people?
Maybe if we have a 2 round Stableford comp we could go out in "leaderboard order" for the afternoon round?
Just a thought.


----------



## gjbike (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Stableford is fine with me, anybody travelling from the Manchester area or would like a lift on the way down just pm me, by the way i will be travelling down the day before going to book a b&b nearby.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			Stableford is fine with me, anybody travelling from the Manchester area or would like a lift on the way down just pm me, by the way i will be travelling down the day before going to book a b&b nearby.
		
Click to expand...

Or there's a travel lodge in Bracknell
  

Hold off booking it for a while though...I may have another plan. Will let you know tonight


----------



## gjbike (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

off to the golf club will pm you tonight


----------



## Eejit (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Allright Rob, just spotted this thread and i would be up for it, so if there are any slots left could you pencil me in mate? Cheers ....


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

* 8.36 SMIFFY 
          RICKG 
          PN WOKINGHAM 
          RICHARDC  

     8.44 ROB2 
          HOMER 
          SEV112 
          AZTECS27

     8.52 SWINGER
          HERONSGHYLL
          BRATTY
          THE ROD

     9.00 GJ BIKE
          MURPHTHEMOG
          TWIRE
          SyR

     RESERVES
          REGION3
          VIG
          EEJIT
*


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Smiffy can i be put on the reserve list please pal, i'm well  up for this. If you're looking at making it a 2 day event keep us informed please pal.

gjbike,  

If i'm lucky enough to be in the 16 i will commute with you if thats possible and i'll share the costs. I


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			Smiffy can I be put on the reserve list please pal, i'm well  up for this. If you're looking at making it a 2 day event keep us informed
		
Click to expand...

Blooming hell, this is becoming a monster!
Vig contacted me yesterday to ask if I could book another tee time as he has some friends from his home golf club that would like to come along too.
So I have contacted David Bowles at Sunningdale to request 2 more tee times, making 6 in total, allowing us to accommodate 24 players.
So the attendees list is now looking like this....


* 8.36 SMIFFY 
          RICKG 
          PN WOKINGHAM 
          RICHARDC  

     8.44 ROB2 
          HOMER 
          SEV112 
          AZTECS27

     8.52 SWINGER
          HERONSGHYLL
          BRATTY
          THE ROD

     9.00 GJ BIKE
          MURPHTHEMOG
          TWIRE
          SyR

     9.08 VIG
          VIG
          VIG
          VIG

     9.16 EEJIT
          STUART C



     RESERVE
          REGION 3*

Region 3 still wishes to stay on the "reserve list" as he cannot confirm his attendance yet, so that means I still have two spaces available for definite players.

Remember, I will be collecting the "odd" Â£55.00 of the green fee as a deposit, (will require this by the end of October) and the balance of Â£100.00 must be at the club 30 days prior to the meet.

I have received the official booking sheet from Sunningdale, we will be playing the New Course in the morning and the Old Course in the afternoon.
All play will be from the YELLOW tees, New Course is par 70, 6083 yds and the Old Course is 6063 yards, again to a par of 70. Par is 74 for the ladies on both courses, so I assume that there are going to be quite a few long par 4's!

Maximum handicap is 18, and  *handicap certificates must be produced when signing in* 

I don't intend to make this a two day trip by the way Stuart, this started out as a gentle fourball!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

No offence meant, but this sort of thing does get on my bits. Â£150 plus, and they want us to go off the yellows at 6k yards? 

I'm still in, but they have plummeted in my opinion to not much better than lydd.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			No offence meant, but this sort of thing does get on my bits. Â£150 plus, and they want us to go off the yellows at 6k yards? 

I'm still in, but they have plummeted in my opinion to not much better than lydd.
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate what you are saying Murph and agree with you. But bear in mind it's still only going to be March, chances are the fairways are going to be softer than they are in the Summer so it's not like you'll be hitting wedges in to every hole.
But it's one of the things I always complain about...courses advertising their full yardages but then forcing you to play off the forward tees.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Rob - will we not qualify for the society rate and deal with 24?


----------



## gjbike (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Just to let the guys who may be going down the day before smiffy and I are booked in the travelodge at Bracknell central only cost Â£17.90 each inc breakfast so if some of you are comming down the day before may be meet up and go for a curry on wednesday night

Stuart C
more then welcome to travel down with me


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			Rob - will we not qualify for the society rate and deal with 24?
		
Click to expand...

David Bowles contacted me via email this morning to confirm the additional tee slots and mentioned the same thing. Problem is, if we go onto the "society rate" it pushes the price up a bit and some people may not want to eat.
I'm leaving as it is until I get further details regarding price etc. and will then throw it open for discussion.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Nice one for sorting me a spec smiffy you're a gent.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Still two places available if anybody else wants to come.


----------



## Swinger (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

I'll eat anything if we're allowed off the proper tees!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			I'll eat anything if we're allowed off the proper tees!!
		
Click to expand...

Not going to happen unfortunately.
Playing from the yellow tees is in their terms and conditions.

Some independent reviews of the courses...(hope the link works). They sound a bit special

http://www.ukgolfguide.com/sunningdale-golf-club

http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=18


----------



## TXL (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			I'll eat anything if we're allowed off the proper tees!!
		
Click to expand...

Playing off the whites would be good, however, you will still really enjoy it off the yellows. It will still test your golfing abilities 

IIRC, the whites were not even out the last couple of times I have played there.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*







			I'll eat anything if we're allowed off the proper tees!!
		
Click to expand...

Playing off the whites would be good, however, you will still really enjoy it off the yellows. It will still test your golfing abilities 

IIRC, the whites were not even out the last couple of times I have played there.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you fancy joining us Anthony????
I thought this venue would be right up your street.


----------



## Swinger (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*







			I'll eat anything if we're allowed off the proper tees!!
		
Click to expand...

Not going to happen unfortunately.
Playing from the yellow tees is in their terms and conditions.

Some independent reviews of the courses...(hope the link works). They sound a bit special

http://www.ukgolfguide.com/sunningdale-golf-club

http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=18

Click to expand...

I might have had a few beers when I posted this!!

Reviews look great Smiffy. It is a bit of a shame but am still looking forward to this alot.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Well, the final two spots have now gone as Vig is bringing five of his mates down from "Ooop North" so the attendees list looks like this...

6 fourballs




* 8.36 SMIFFY 
          RICKG 
          PN WOKINGHAM 
          RICHARDC  

     8.44 ROB2 
          HOMER 
          SEV112 
          AZTECS27

     8.52 SWINGER
          HERONSGHYLL
          BRATTY
          THE ROD

     9.00 GJ BIKE
          MURPHTHEMOG
          TWIRE
          SyR

     9.08 VIG
          MIKE HUDSON (G)
          RICHARD GLASS (G)
          PHIL CREWE (G)

     9.16 CHRIS HIPPE (G)
          TIM KENT (G)
          EEJIT
          STUART C

          RESERVE
          REGION 3*


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Smiffy

Please don't take this the wrong way. I've always admired and respected everything you've done in organising all these events, but is it fair where numbers are so limited (unless we go to society rates and pay more) to allow so many guests when there may be other forum members still undecided. Not trying to be overly controversial but just an observation


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

No problem Homer.
Dave (Vig) contacted me to let me know that he had 3 guys he played regularly with who would like to come along. He asked if it would be possible for me to book one extra tee time for them, which I did. I didn't see that as a problem. 
He then asked if there were any more spaces available, and I booked yet another tee time to make up the "final" group with Eejit and StuartC.
It was then that David Bowles contacted me to tell me about the "society" status as our numbers had grown to 24 and advised me about the extra costs involved with providing food. If it was only a fiver, or a tenner more then I think everybody would have agreed to go for it. But it's not. It's quite a bit extra, and I for one don't want to have to pay it. 

David is contacting me today or tomorrow to confirm the "society" status of our group. I do not want to be classed as a society and be forced to take a food package that will increase the costs of an already expensive day. I just want this to be looked on as a large booking for 36 holes and people to have the choice whether they eat or not. If it turns out that we have no choice, I will put it out to the forum (as I said in an earlier post). One option would be to reduce the total number back down to 20 to avoid this. I am sure Vig will understand. Some of his mates could go on the reserve list if they wanted to. 
But let's not worry about it too much until I hear from David.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Thanks Smiffy. As I said wasn't looking to be difficult but given the great deal you had negotitated thought it might be wise to give forummers first dibs. Like you say though no point worrying until the guy comes back. Thanks for the answer


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

* 8.36 SMIFFY 
          RICKG 
          PN WOKINGHAM 
          RICHARDC  

     8.44 ROB2 
          HOMER 
          SEV112 
          AZTECS27

     8.52 SWINGER
          TIGER
          BRATTY
          THE ROD

     9.00 GJ BIKE
          MURPHTHEMOG
          TWIRE
          SyR

     9.08 VIG
          MIKE HUDSON (G)
          RICHARD GLASS (G)
          PHIL CREWE (G)

     9.16 CHRIS HIPPE (G)
          TIM KENT (G)
          EEJIT
          STUART C

          RESERVE
          REGION 3*


----------



## Redwood (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Would love to go on the reserve list for this Smiffy if anyone drops out.

Thanks,
Redwood


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Can I please request to switch to the same tee time as swinger. 

I know it's March but with his pasty complexion I want to see the looks he gets as he wanders round the course with his cowboy hat, sunshade and suncream on  

I know it's ages away and it's going to cost an arm and a leg, but I'm excited already.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			Would love to go on the reserve list for this Smiffy if anyone drops out.
Thanks,
Redwood
		
Click to expand...

Duly noted. See below......I've put you as "Ist reserve" as Gary (Region 3) is only a tentative reserve at the moment ok???   






			Can I please request to switch to the same tee time as swinger.
		
Click to expand...

The tee times above aren't set in stone. Just keeping a track on who's coming and in which order they said they were coming.
Plenty of time to sort it all out.
  


* 8.36 SMIFFY 
          RICKG 
          PN WOKINGHAM 
          RICHARDC  

     8.44 ROB2 
          HOMER 
          SEV112 
          AZTECS27

     8.52 SWINGER
          TIGER
          BRATTY
          THE ROD

     9.00 GJ BIKE
          MURPHTHEMOG
          TWIRE
          SyR

     9.08 VIG
          MIKE HUDSON (G)
          RICHARD GLASS (G)
          PHIL CREWE (G)

     9.16 CHRIS HIPPE (G)
          TIM KENT (G)
          EEJIT
          STUART C

          RESERVES
          REDWOOD
          REGION 3*


----------



## sev112 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

i feel highly insulted that Aztecs doesnt want to play with me , Homer and Rob

i feel he should be blackballed to the end of the reserve list if our company and play is not good enough


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			i feel highly insulted that Aztecs doesnt want to play with me , Homer and Rob

i feel he should be blackballed to the end of the reserve list if our company and play is not good enough 

Click to expand...

+1 - perhaps his Camberley thrashing was too much for him to bear


----------



## Swinger (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			Can I please request to switch to the same tee time as swinger. 

I know it's March but with his pasty complexion I want to see the looks he gets as he wanders round the course with his cowboy hat, sunshade and suncream on  

I know it's ages away and it's going to cost an arm and a leg, but I'm excited already.
		
Click to expand...

Haha!!

I'd be more than happy with this arrangement so long as you don't mind being taken to school by a cigarette smoking, cowboy hat wearin, suncream sportin, pasty son of a gun!

If the sun is out the chances are the brolly will be too!

Is your Handicap Kosher yet??


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Hang on! I never said your's and rob's company wasn't worthy sev, on the contrary, its quite the opposite. Homer, however is a different story.... 

Steve, don't worry, there's plenty of time.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Smiffy, haven't been following this thread for a while and didn't realise this had now grown to a bigger event.

As it's just down the road from me and I've never played either course could you stick me on the reserve list?

Cheers


----------



## rob2 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			Smiffy, haven't been following this thread for a while and didn't realise this had now grown to a bigger event.

As it's just down the road from me and I've never played either course could you stick me on the reserve list?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Translation = Smiffy, when I thought it was just you going I was not at all interested. The thought of spending 4 hours in your company made me feel sick. Now there are some decent people attending the thought of being in your proximity is vaguely bearable.

Hope that helps  

Rob


----------



## rob2 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			being in your proximity
		
Click to expand...

That is not a euphemism.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			Smiffy, haven't been following this thread for a while and didn't realise this had now grown to a bigger event.

As it's just down the road from me and I've never played either course could you stick me on the reserve list?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...


* 8.36 SMIFFY 
          RICKG 
          PN WOKINGHAM 
          RICHARDC  

     8.44 ROB2 
          HOMER 
          SEV112 
          AZTECS27

     8.52 SWINGER
          TIGER
          BRATTY
          THE ROD

     9.00 GJ BIKE
          MURPHTHEMOG
          TWIRE
          SyR

     9.08 VIG
          MIKE HUDSON (G)
          RICHARD GLASS (G)
          PHIL CREWE (G)

     9.16 CHRIS HIPPE (G)
          TIM KENT (G)
          EEJIT
          STUART C

          RESERVES
          REDWOOD
          MASHIENIBLICK
          REGION 3*


Rob..............bollocks


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Cheers Smiffy.


----------



## vig (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

We are heading down the day before, anyone recommend somewhere to play that won't break the bank.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

You can come over to Royal Ascot for Â£30 as a members guest if no-one else offers anything. If you get the chance to play Camberely or Bearwood though (PM the guys) - thay are gorgeous!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Unfortunately, Tiger has had to pull out. This means that you are in  *Redwood* (8.52 GROUP)


* 8.36 SMIFFY 
          RICKG 
          PN WOKINGHAM 
          RICHARDC  

     8.44 ROB2 
          HOMER 
          SEV112 
          AZTECS27

     8.52 SWINGER
          REDWOOD
          BRATTY
          THE ROD

     9.00 GJ BIKE
          MURPHTHEMOG
          TWIRE
          SyR

     9.08 VIG
          MIKE HUDSON (G)
          RICHARD GLASS (G)
          PHIL CREWE (G)

     9.16 CHRIS HIPPE (G)
          TIM KENT (G)
          EEJIT
          STUART C

          RESERVES
          MASHIENIBLICK
          REGION 3*


----------



## Redwood (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Sweeeettt.

Cheers Rob, oh, and Tiger!!!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			Sweeeettt.

Cheers Rob, oh, and Tiger!!! 

Click to expand...

Have a great day mate. Absolutely gutted I can't play in this


----------



## vig (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*




			You can come over to Royal Ascot for Â£30 as a members guest if no-one else offers anything. If you get the chance to play Camberely or Bearwood though (PM the guys) - thay are gorgeous!
		
Click to expand...

What is their proximity to sunningdale and costs?

My lot will be having a two nighter = beer, we are from Yorkshire after all so not gonna be a cheap gig, need good quality & low cost if poss


----------



## Swinger (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*







			You can come over to Royal Ascot for Â£30 as a members guest if no-one else offers anything. If you get the chance to play Camberely or Bearwood though (PM the guys) - thay are gorgeous!
		
Click to expand...

What is their proximity to sunningdale and costs?

My lot will be having a two nighter = beer, we are from Yorkshire after all so not gonna be a cheap gig, need good quality & low cost if poss
		
Click to expand...

I thought you lot usually bring your own beer to keep costs down?!?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Ascot is ten minutes in a cab from Bracknell and about another 10-15 to Sunningdale. Alternatively there is a great muni called Downshire on Bracknell/Wokingham border that's worth a go.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

* 8.36 SMIFFY 
          RICKG 
          PN WOKINGHAM 
          RICHARDC  

     8.44 ROB2 
          HOMER 
          SEV112 
          AZTECS27

     8.52 SWINGER
          REDWOOD
          BRATTY
          THE ROD

     9.00 GJ BIKE
          MURPHTHEMOG
          TWIRE
          SyR

     9.08 VIG
          MIKE HUDSON (G)
          RICHARD GLASS (G)
          PHIL CREWE (G)

     9.16 CHRIS HIPPE (G)
          TIM KENT (G)
          EEJIT
          STUART C

          RESERVES
          MASHIENIBLICK
          HOOPER
          REGION 3*


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Re other courses, you could do worse than Windlesham. About 3-4 miles from Sunningdale. A nice course and very welcoming last time I played it as part of a society iirc. Will cost about Â£50-60. Parkland, so a bit different from the heathland courses normally found in that area.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

Windlesham is a good shout. Â£45 I think but maybe cheaper as it will be winter rates


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Sunningdale...*

I wouldn't pay anywhere near that for Windlesham - it is an average parkland course - I reckon Downshire is better at 20 odd pounds.


----------

